# How to make rabbits stop!



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Me and my brother were out coyote hunting today and i got bored with not seeing anything, so we went back to the truck and got our 22 mags, walking through the tree strips we found plenty of rabbits, but none of them would stop, so we started whistling at them when they started to run (old whitetail trick) 9 times out of 10 they would stop and look back giving us enough time to shoot uhm. We ended the day with 12 cottontail apiece, and i would figure that more than 90% were stopped by the "whistle"

Just a little help out there for you guys not getting enough rabbits.

Paige


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

did you cook any of them up? they are pretty good to eat not too much meat but easy to clean and very tasty.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

we cooked up about a half dozen of them, the rest were too torn up to use really. Not to bad of a meal but wasn't great by any means.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Out of a dozen rabbits, you were only able to eat six? Maybe you should try headshots-only with the .22 mag...

:sniper:

And how, praytell, did you cook rabbit in a way that 'wasn't great'?

:stirpot:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

In a pan. They weren't bad and part of it could have been my own fault.

out of two dozen rabbits we only had 6 that were eatable. the ones that we were able to save were perfectly "broadside", any deviation from broadside resulted in a badly blowup bunny.

CCI hollowpoints at 50 yards tends to do that to most small game.

Paige


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Next time you go out, try one of those "silent whistles" they sell for dog training use. If they are going to stop at all, they really slam on the brakes for that one. I'm going to do some rabbit cruising this weekend. With the brown Winter we've been having, they ought to stick out nicely, while sitting in their holes. Perfect for a headshot with the .22, CF or RF. I don't care to eat them though, prefer to give them to the farmer's cats. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

OR










:sniper:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

or I could stick with a 22 mag and not spray and pray.

I've shot rabbits with shotguns and yawn boring...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Not when you've got a pack of these 3 leaps behind ol'mister cottontail!


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah I would imagine that to be a different game altogether! I have always wanted to see/experince that, only times I've been around hounds is in WA state chasing cougars...but the dogs are usually running them up a tree instead of at you, or at least you hope so.

Paige


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I think to stop a rabbit, insertion of copper and/or lead at a high velocity would work pretty well.


----------

